# Please explain arrow nomenclature



## pragmatic_lee

Yea, I'm still a "greenhorn" and I'm sure this is a very elementary question, but can someone please explain what these numbers mean in regards to arrows:
2213, 2214, 2315, 2613, etc.

Are these a particular manufacturer's "models" or do these sequences of numbers represent some relation to their diameter, spine, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sorry, 
Don't know what happened, but 3 copies of this thread were posted.


----------



## Ron Meadows

Lee,

I'm far from an expert but I do know the answer to this one. For aluminum arrows, ie 2315, the first 2 digits are the diameter of the shaft in 64th of an inch and the last 2 digits are the wall thickness in thousandths of an inch. So for this example the arrow has a 23/64" diameter and 0.015" thick wall.

Carbons are different and not very consistent. Some manufacturers label their shafts by spine, poundage of the bow they are shot from, and who knows what else.

Ron


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Ron Meadows said:


> Lee,
> 
> I'm far from an expert but I do know the answer to this one. For aluminum arrows, ie 2315, the first 2 digits are the diameter of the shaft in 64th of an inch and the last 2 digits are the wall thickness in thousandths of an inch. So for this example the arrow has a 23/64" diameter and 0.015" thick wall.
> 
> Carbons are different and not very consistent. Some manufacturers label their shafts by spine, poundage of the bow they are shot from, and who knows what else.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron - makes sense now. So an arrow such as the Beman 9.3 or Easton Fatboy would be a 23XX??


----------



## SCarson

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Ron - makes sense now. So an arrow such as the Beman 9.3 or Easton Fatboy would be a 23XX??


From what I have read in other threads, I believe the 9.3 equivalent would be a 2315. I think I saw somebody say there was a slight diameter increase for shafts over 2315.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> From what I have read in other threads, I believe the 9.3 equivalent would be a 2315. I think I saw somebody say there was a slight diameter increase for shafts over 2315.


Yep, as 23xx is .35 whereas a 9.3 is .36614


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry,
> Don't know what happened, but 3 copies of this thread were posted.


Not anymore


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Ron - makes sense now. So an arrow such as the Beman 9.3 or Easton Fatboy would be a 23XX??


YES....they are about the size of a 2312 or so.:wink:


----------



## CHPro

Just an fyi to add, the 9.3 refers to diameter in millimeters. 9.3mm is a reference to the maximum arrow diameter for FITA org competitions (2315 and smaller in aluminum-speak  ). Keep in mind the Beman 9.3's and Easton FatBoys refer to arrow size by their spine (i.e. FatBoy 500) so you have the 9.3mm diameter and can then order the appropriate spine for your set-up. Unlike a 2315 aluminum which refers not only to the diameter and wall thickness, but also has a specific spine.

>>------>


----------



## Stash

A small clarification - the first 2 digits on aluminum arrows refer to the _*nearest*_ 1/64th, not necessarity exactly. So, for example, a 2315 and a 2317 are not exactly the same diameter - the 2317 is actually slightly larger and is not FITA legal.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

CHPro said:


> Just an fyi to add, the 9.3 refers to diameter in millimeters. 9.3mm is a reference to the maximum arrow diameter for FITA org competitions (2315 and smaller in aluminum-speak  ). Keep in mind the Beman 9.3's and Easton FatBoys refer to arrow size by their spine (i.e. FatBoy 500) so you have the 9.3mm diameter and can then order the appropriate spine for your set-up. Unlike a 2315 aluminum which refers not only to the diameter and wall thickness, but also has a specific spine.
> 
> >>------>


Yep, very familiar with the way the Beman 9.3 & Fatboys are "marketed". These arrows have a consistent outside diameter of 9.3 mm. What gets a bit confusing with these; however, is why the same nock bushing and points will work on the different spines from 360 all the way to 500. You would think (at least I do) that the 360 would have a bit thicker wall, thus requiring a different insert/point. 



Stash said:


> A small clarification - the first 2 digits on aluminum arrows refer to the _*nearest*_ 1/64th, not necessarity exactly. So, for example, a 2315 and a 2317 are not exactly the same diameter - the 2317 is actually slightly larger and is not FITA legal.


Now, just about the time I have this figured out, you had to throw that in. :teeth: 



Brown Hornet said:


> Not anymore


You da man - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Calithilon0914

Brown Hornet said:


> YES....they are about the size of a 2312 or so.😉


Hello new to shooting myself and pulled out the bow my father gave me but never showed me anything about it. I took it to be serviced and it’s set up with xx75 2312 arrows what should I be buying to restock?


----------

